# New Kindle Fire shipping date?



## tnt

Could someone look and see if they see what I just saw:

$199.00 Free shipping with Amazon Prime

Expected to ship in 3-5 days


----------



## RDaneel54

tnt said:


> Could someone look and see if they see what I just saw:
> 
> $199.00 Free shipping with Amazon Prime
> 
> Expected to ship in 3-5 days


Yes. Sunday shipping would be good, 2 days to me means Tuesday the 15th.


----------



## musclehead

I just checked. I see the same thing you saw.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's progress...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Let the mass hysteria and obsessive order status checking begin!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's actually started already.


----------



## tnt

Just for fun, I tried ordering another Fire.

Free Standard Shipping:  Estimated shipping: Nov. 14, 2011 - Nov. 16, 2011
Free Two Day Shipping:  Estimated delivery: Nov. 16, 2011 - Nov. 21, 2011
$3.99/item One-Day Shipping:  Estimated delivery: Nov. 15, 2011 - Nov. 21, 2011 

Note that for Free Standard, it's estimated shipping date, not delivery date... but it still allows for the possibility of shipping on the 14th.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I get a text message when an order has shipped and I've gotten 3 in a row...... All of them other stuff of course.


----------



## tnt

Hmmm... the page now says "Expected to ship in 4-7 days"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Atunah

Luvmy4brats said:


> I get a text message when an order has shipped and I've gotten 3 in a row...... All of them other stuff of course.


 

I am really trying to wait with ordering until you guys get it and rave about it. Really trying.


----------



## JimC1946

tnt said:


> Hmmm... the page now says "Expected to ship in 4-7 days"


I just saw that. On my Open Orders page, it's still showing estimated delivery on November 16.

Waiting... waiting... waiting...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep, now it's 4-7 days... I bet that first one was a mistake.


----------



## Toby

You had to make me look! I still have the same shipping estimate on the amazon page.


----------



## tnt

Ah, well... sorry for getting excited there about the delivery dates I saw.  I was hoping -- even though I knew it was unlikely -- of a Nov. 14th delivery date.  I'm off work on Mondays...

Now, it looks at though I'll get the Fire when I get it. It won't be Amazon or UPS that's at fault.  It will be my downstairs neighbors, none of whom work.  Since I'll be at work when the Fire is due to arrive, they'll sign for it... and then get it to me whenever they feel like it.

Believe it or not, I've been waiting three (unpleasant) days for them to part with a bottle of antacids I ordered from Amazon... 

Here's the weird part... I've lived here for six years and I've received thousands of packages without ever losing one.  But these new neighbors... as the the man of the house put it, "our friends who come over to visit can't be trusted if they see a package is sitting in the lobby."

Sorry to vent...


----------



## jazzy1721

my deliver date has not changed it is still November 18, 2011 - November 22, 2011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tnt said:


> Ah, well... sorry for getting excited there about the delivery dates I saw. I was hoping -- even though I knew it was unlikely -- of a Nov. 14th delivery date. I'm off work on Mondays...
> 
> Now, it looks at though I'll get the Fire when I get it. It won't be Amazon or UPS that's at fault. It will be my downstairs neighbors, none of whom work. Since I'll be at work when the Fire is due to arrive, they'll sign for it... and then get it to me whenever they feel like it.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've been waiting three (unpleasant) days for them to part with a bottle of antacids I ordered from Amazon...
> 
> Here's the weird part... I've lived here for six years and I've received thousands of packages without ever losing one. But these new neighbors... as the the man of the house put it, "our friends who come over to visit can't be trusted if they see a package is sitting in the lobby."
> 
> Sorry to vent...


Can you change the shipping address to someone else who you do trust? Another friend?

Betsy


----------



## tnt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you change the shipping address to someone else who you do trust? Another friend?
> 
> Betsy


I could, but I'm a little worried that at this late date, it could screw things up. I've got a case open with UPS, and I'll decide that on Friday.

UPS also has a new thing that costs $40 a year that allows me to schedule deliveries within two hours windows, and also allows me to change delivery addresses as late as 3AM on the morning of delivery.

It costs $40 a year. I don't have the money right now, but next week, I'm going to sign up for it. What my landlord doesn't know is that I'm deducting it from my rent. I've known her long enough to know it's easier to get forgiveness than permission.(My lease strictly forbids me from having a pet. She never would have given permission for me to get a cat... but when she found I adopted one anyway, she learned to live with it.)

Edit: just to finish the thought, I'm dependent on places like Amazon and UPS because I'm not allowed to drive. Fortunately, I live close enough to my job that I can walk to work.


----------



## lindnet

Ummm....I couldn't stand it, so I just checked mine AGAIN.  Up until last night, it said November 18, 2011 - November 22, 2011, but now it says November 21, 2011 - November 29, 2011!!!  What the heck is up with that  It's going the wrong way!!

On the other hand, I'll be out of town on vacation all next week and would rather it didn't come until I get home.

But STILL!  Anybody else have their date move out?


----------



## corkyb

Where does it say expected to ship?  My open order still says delivery on the 16th.


----------



## DYB

corkyb said:


> Where does it say expected to ship? My open order still says delivery on the 16th.


Yep, that's what mine says.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I'm seeing 4 to 7 days on the Fire product page. . .which makes sense as the 15th is 5 days from now.

My delivery estimate is still the 16th. . .but I'm cautiously optimistic for the 15th as I have Prime 1-day shipping.

We shall see!


----------



## DYB

Amazon just shipped the new "Harry Potter" movie to be delivered tomorrow.  That's 5 days early!  Why couldn't they do that with the Fire?!


----------



## Carol Collett

Mine still has a delivery estimate of 11/16. I have Prime and chose 1 day shipping.


----------



## Pushka

Amazon have just changed the look of the shipping page but I think that's just a coincidence. I ordered a lighted cover on the first day but it doesn't have an expected delivery date now for some reason.


----------



## JimC1946

I ordered on October 1 with 1-day shipping, and the delivery estimate is November 16 (the same as it was when I ordered).


----------



## Leslie

Yup, same shipping date (11/16) and no serial number has been assigned...I am getting very impatient!

L


----------



## DYB

Here's a question about shipping: I had ordered the Fire and a cover at the same time and have it on 1-day delivery.  And it's saying that they're going to charge me $3.99 for each of those two items.  Is that right?  I mean, I'd like to have a cover for the Fire right away, but why are they charging me shipping for each?

Where did people order their covers for the Fire?


----------



## katy32

DYB said:


> Here's a question about shipping: I had ordered the Fire and a cover at the same time and have it on 1-day delivery. And it's saying that they're going to charge me $3.99 for each of those two items. Is that right? I mean, I'd like to have a cover for the Fire right away, but why are they charging me shipping for each?
> 
> Where did people order their covers for the Fire?


One day shipping is always $3.99 per item, or you can cancel your cover and reorder with 2 day shipping and just get it the next day..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> Here's a question about shipping: I had ordered the Fire and a cover at the same time and have it on 1-day delivery. And it's saying that they're going to charge me $3.99 for each of those two items. Is that right? I mean, I'd like to have a cover for the Fire right away, but why are they charging me shipping for each?
> 
> Where did people order their covers for the Fire?


As katy32 said, it's $3.99 per item, and in all likelihood, they are coming from separate places. Check out our Accessories board for information about covers! 

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As katy32 said, it's $3.99 per item, and in all likelihood, they are coming from separate places. Check out our Accessories board for information about covers!
> 
> Betsy


The problem is none of the covers ship before the Fire.


----------



## jd78

DYB said:


> Here's a question about shipping: I had ordered the Fire and a cover at the same time and have it on 1-day delivery. And it's saying that they're going to charge me $3.99 for each of those two items. Is that right? I mean, I'd like to have a cover for the Fire right away, but why are they charging me shipping for each?
> 
> Where did people order their covers for the Fire?


I ordered my cover for the Fire straight from Timbuk2 and have had it for awhile now. Posted some pics in a thread I made, but it's been buried since that was over a month ago.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,87171.0.html


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

DYB said:


> Amazon just shipped the new "Harry Potter" movie to be delivered tomorrow. That's 5 days early! Why couldn't they do that with the Fire?!


Its been my experience with Amazon that if I pre-order something*, I get it the day it is released. The new Harry Potter goes on sale today. Sadly, my deliveries are sent to work and I have today off.

*With the exception of the Kindle devices. I can't think of any book, movie, CD or game that I didn't get the release day.


----------



## stevene9

Since I don't think I'm getting my Fire until the 17th, I think that Kindleboards should immediately adopt a rule that no one can post about how good it is until 6PM EST on the 17th. It will hurt me so badly having to read about it until I get mine.


----------



## krm0789

stevene9 said:


> Since I don't think I'm getting my Fire until the 17th, I think that Kindleboards should immediately adopt a rule that no one can post about how good it is until 6PM EST on the 17th. It will hurt me so badly having to read about it until I get mine.


I've wondered about that myself-- I'm due on the 16th but if no one's home, they probably won't leave it. Do I come here and live vicariously through KB, or will that just fuel my disappointment?

I propose that not only can no one post about it til the 17th, no one can open it til then I get mine, either! Wouldn't it be much more fun to open them all together?


----------



## Hoosiermama

Just saw this...
http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/11/10271/

"For the first time, as of today, Amazon's website and ordering process is not guaranteeing November 15 shipment of pre-ordered Kindle Fire units.

As of Friday morning, Amazon's Kindle Fire ordering page says "Expected to ship in 3 to 5 days" for the Fire tablet, which of course could still mean a November 15 shipment, but does not guarantee that ship date."


----------



## tnt

I just noticed that my expected delivery date (Prime, overnight, ordered day of announcement) now reads:  Delivery Estimate: November 15, 2011 - November 18, 2011

Since the day I ordered it, the expected date has been November 16.


----------



## raccemup

Hmm... I pre-ordered mine on Oct. 8th w/ free 2-day Prime shipping and my expected delivery date has and is still 11/17.  

Delivery Estimate: November 17, 2011
Not yet shipped


----------



## Sherlock

Mine says Delivery Estimate: November 16.  Not Yet Shipped.

I have overnight Prime.


----------



## DYB

Mine still says the 16th; no change!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tnt said:


> I just noticed that my expected delivery date (Prime, overnight, ordered day of announcement) now reads: Delivery Estimate: November 15, 2011 - November 18, 2011
> 
> Since the day I ordered it, the expected date has been November 16.


Mine still says November 16th. Any serial number? Still says "Not shipped?"

Betsy


----------



## tnt

No serial number.  Still says "not shipped."


----------



## Pushka

DYB said:


> The problem is none of the covers ship before the Fire.


The roo case has already shipped.


----------



## JimC1946

stevene9 said:


> Since I don't think I'm getting my Fire until the 17th, I think that Kindleboards should immediately adopt a rule that no one can post about how good it is until 6PM EST on the 17th. It will hurt me so badly having to read about it until I get mine.


Life can be unspeakably cruel sometimes.


----------



## Toby

I'll also be checking my CC to see if the amount shows up in my pending.


----------



## Varin

Ordered it about twenty minutes after it came up on the website. Chose 1-day shipping. Just became "Shipping Soon" with an estimated delivery date of the 16th...


----------



## DYB

Shipping Soon!  Shipping Soon!   

But still no serial number.


----------



## joanie

Varin said:


> Ordered it about twenty minutes after it came up on the website. Chose 1-day shipping. Just became "Shipping Soon" with an estimated delivery date of the 16th...


I received my order confirmation at 11:03 EST on September 28th; my ship status changed to "Shipping Soon" and my credit card has a pending charge as of tonight. Estimated delivery is still the 16th, with 1-Day Shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes!  Mine is shipping soon, too!

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

...and yet another "shipping soon". 
That is a positive step.


----------



## katy32

stil not yet shipped on mine


----------



## Carol Collett

I ordered October 3 with one day Prime shipping. No pending charge. Still says "Not yet shipped." Estimated delivery 11/16.


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> stil not yet shipped on mine


Don't worry, I'm sure they're just wading their way through all the orders. They have the whole weekend!


----------



## katy32

DYB said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they're just wading their way through all the orders. They have the whole weekend!


Easier said then done, makes total sense, but still, I want it NOW!!!!


----------



## docmama28

SHIPPING SOOOOON!!!!!!!


----------



## leigh7911

I did not order a Fire - tablets don't interest me at all - but I gotta say, I'm loving watching all of y'all obsess. This is FUN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Join us in the official Kindle Watch thread...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91156.0.html

Betsy


----------



## tnt

My shipping soon Fire still says, expected delivery November 15, 2011 - November 18, 2011.  Since it's been charged, I'd be annoyed if it didn't arrive somewhat before the 18th.


----------



## Sherlock

As of this morning I've still got a Not Yet Shipped........impatiently waiting!


----------



## katy32

Sherlock said:


> As of this morning I've still got a Not Yet Shipped........impatiently waiting!


When did you order?


----------



## Sherlock

katy32 said:


> When did you order?


October 21....hoping they get to me soon.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Ordered my Fire on September 30th and still "not yet shipped"! I'm so jealous. Paid with gift card for both the Fire and the 1 day Prime shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone will get "Shipping Soon" today!

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing

YES!!  I just got "Shipping Soon" on my Kindle Fire that I ordered Oct. 16, but not on my cover.


----------



## RamTheHammer

joangolfing said:


> YES!! I just got "Shipping Soon" on my Kindle Fire that I ordered Oct. 16, but not on my cover.


Strange - I got shipping soon on my Marware C.E.O Hybrid Fire Cover but Not yet shipped for my Fire!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No change to my status this morning:  shipping soon for delivery on the 16th, still no s/n on MYK and no Users' Guide link on the product page.



For someone who orders today it's "expected to ship in 3 to 5 days."


----------

